# Bellboys School Apr 15



## Chopper (May 16, 2015)

This one has been done to death lately, but I figured I haven't posted in a while and I really liked it there. 
Visited with VampiricSquid, SlimJim, and Gosia (non member).

































































































The clock, it still works!!
















Thanks for looking


----------



## The Wombat (May 16, 2015)

This is excellent 
Lovely location, and beautifully photographed


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 17, 2015)

Very nice set. Glad you got to have a look around this place


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2015)

Done to death but a great set of a fab place.


----------



## SlimJim (May 17, 2015)

Great set son  This place is so good, I just had to go back the other week! Nice set and was good to have you along the first time round!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2015)

Cracking collection,thanks for showing.


----------



## jakee (May 18, 2015)

I like the swimming pool, and the stairs look good as well.


----------



## UrbanX (May 18, 2015)

Can never tire of a location with photos like this, stunning set! 
Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## Chopper (May 18, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## tumble112 (May 18, 2015)

When a building has so many stunning features as this, you can never tire of seeing it. (Same goes for the photography).


----------



## Collision (May 18, 2015)

there's any way to get a map location for those places ?


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

Collision said:


> there's any way to get a map location for those places ?



There is not no.


----------



## Collision (May 18, 2015)

krela said:


> There is not no.



so the best thing to do would be ask directly the person who explored ?


----------



## krela (May 18, 2015)

Collision said:


> so the best thing to do would be ask directly the person who explored ?



The best thing to do is learn to use search functions, google etc and hone your own research skills (that's really not a sarcastic answer, it's how most people do things). Failing that messaging someone is a possible last resort, but even then they may or may not respond.


----------



## Collision (May 18, 2015)

krela said:


> The best thing to do is learn to use search functions, google etc and hone your own research skills (that's really not a sarcastic answer, it's how most people do things). Failing that messaging someone is a possible last resort, but even then they may or may not respond.



and google it is. 

Thanks, it was actually helpful.


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2015)

I've enjoyed all the posts from this site, Lovely Pics, Thanks


----------



## Collision (May 28, 2015)

where the hell did you leave your car o.o ? find a spot seems impossible.


----------



## mookster (May 28, 2015)

Collision said:


> where the hell did you leave your car o.o ? find a spot seems impossible.



Just park in the car park opposite the pub down the road. Bit of a walk but it gets you there.


----------



## SlimJim (May 28, 2015)

mookster said:


> Just park in the car park opposite the pub down the road. Bit of a walk but it gets you there.



Or just bung it in the laybye next to the swamp opposite the place, if you're a lazy git like me  Stuck my wagon there twice now, got out looking like an urbex pack mule and didn't get pinched!


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (May 29, 2015)

Love these pics mate, you got some real nice ones there! Was a good day out with you and Jim - one i'll remember for sure


----------



## Chopper (May 29, 2015)

Cheers mate. Yeah was certainly fun. Now, roll on next explore...


----------



## scribe (May 29, 2015)

Superb location. I can see from the shots why it's been done to death.


----------



## Potter (Jun 1, 2015)

Loving the the tunnel window shot, and the radioactive sources


----------

